# C99



## steve55 (Nov 18, 2012)

can anyone tell me about this strain? I heard it was good for my climate ( northeast usa). what seed bank is it from? hope its not beasters? is its beasters?


----------



## Locked (Nov 18, 2012)

I have only had her crossed with other strains but I hear she is top shelf material. Believe it can be had at Hemp Depot. 


http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/cinderella-99/


----------



## Locked (Nov 18, 2012)

This is one of my favorite sites to look up strains. Gives a great breakdown of lineage.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Actual_C99_Cinderella/Actual_Seeds/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 19, 2012)

steve55 said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me about this strain? I heard it was good for my climate ( northeast usa). what seed bank is it from? hope its not beasters? is its beasters?



What does "beasters" mean?????

I think that Rosebud grew some of Mosca's Cindy a while ago.  I used to grow some Joey Weed Cindy, but he is not around any more.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 19, 2012)

was just about to say the same bout joey 
mosca, frost brothers, or brother monk are the ones i know with good C99 (so i hear  )

i'll be going on my maiden run with her shortly, and i'm bloody stoked   (played with crosses and related strains, but never straight cindy)
been after a pure cindy for a while, from what i know; she's a quick finishing nice up sativa high flyer.

don't know why she was recommended to you on location though,from what i gather she's not the choice OD plant, being pretty mold susceptible apparently.  but i guess the quickness is where the rec came from.


*and i think beaster is like 'big bud'.. commercial cash crop stuff, with no real substance for ones just home-growing their own.. my guess.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2012)

I did grow some Cindy last year. I didn't do the best job with her and I don't remember my excuse. ha.

I had two small girls. They looked just like a small chirstmas tree. I still have some seeds and I will do a few things different next time with her. I would take the bottom almost half off and lst the lower branches. That would increase the yield a lot. The high was nice, very up, can even up your heart rate. BUT, i haven't grown it again because Satori is a nicer high for me.
What is beaster?  I hope my experience helps. Greenest of mojo. Lots of people really like Cindy.


----------



## jmansweed (Nov 19, 2012)

THG - "In my experiences "beasters" referes to commercial, Canadian grown marijuana. Chemically grown, poorly trimmed and cured and generally crappy smoke. Tons of it makes it to the U.S. annually. It's typically grown from a strain called M-39 - a power plant/big bud  cross. I had an old friend of a friend who had 400-1000 watt lights of it growing! - biggest grow room I've ever encountered!

C99 is a fantastic strain. I think Sub-Cool grew it for years and crossed it into a few of his strains. It's supposedly great.


----------



## steve55 (Nov 19, 2012)

yes beasters is canadian grown garbage weed. no good. call it haydro cause it smells like wet hay. I heard it was the only good sativa to grow round here


----------



## steve55 (Nov 20, 2012)

thank you all for the feed back!! that is a great site lewis. i checked out the site. really cool. I appreciate all the feedback. thank yall so very much


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2012)

steve55 said:
			
		

> thank you all for the feed back!! that is a great site lewis. i checked out the site. really cool. I appreciate all the feedback. thank yall so very much




Yeah I love that site bro....my wife hates it because I can be on it for hours.  
Probably the best site I have found on lineage...if someone has a better one I would love to check it out.


----------



## randm999 (Dec 10, 2012)

I grew c99 for a couple of years, both indoors and outdoors. For a while it was my favorite 'wake and bake' type of smoke. Grows quick and is an easy plant to grow. Very forgiving on enviroment and nutes. I believe it was a 54 day to flower strain which makes it about the fastest sativa to grow. Outdoors I harvested aprox 1 to 1 1/2 lb per plant, in the ground, dryed and cured. Would grow it again, but space does not permit.


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is what i have seen on The Attitude site.

Female Seeds X-Line C99 OUTDOOR is another version of the holy grail of the 1990's, which surprised the whole seedbusiness. An innovative strain with a whole new sweet taste and smell. Now come's with a special outdoor version, which produces more flowers than leaves in a temperate climate. (where the olives/grapes grow).

Optimum outdoor sowing time is from the end of March - beginning of May. They will be finished end September.


hxxps://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-x-line-c99-outdoor/prod_3607.html


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 1, 2013)

My C99 purchased thru Hemp-depot
My 3rd year growing her both indoors & Out.
Super speedy


----------

